# Livery near Kinross?



## Dizzy socks (14 February 2017)

Hi,

I'm considering moving my horse to a livery yard, and want to make sure i'm aware of everything out there. Anyone have suggestions for yards within about a 20 minute radius of Kinross, ideally with a school, and must offer DIY?

Thanks


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 February 2017)

Very very little. There is one up on the Cleish Hill with a small outdoor school but amazing hacking. I can pm you the number. The rest either don't have schools or don't do DIY. 

There is KA Equestrian out on the Stirling road but they do part or full livery with a big indoor school. 

I'm not sure if Gemma still does livery down on Hattonburn road, if so again part of full with small outdoor school. 

And they are the only ones I know of! There is very, very little around here.


----------



## Dizzy socks (15 February 2017)

EKW said:



			Very very little. There is one up on the Cleish Hill with a small outdoor school but amazing hacking. I can pm you the number. The rest either don't have schools or don't do DIY. 

There is KA Equestrian out on the Stirling road but they do part or full livery with a big indoor school. 

I'm not sure if Gemma still does livery down on Hattonburn road, if so again part of full with small outdoor school. 

And they are the only ones I know of! There is very, very little around here.
		
Click to expand...

It would be great if you could PM me the number, thank you. At the moment I think KA might be the best option, although I'm not sure we're thinking of the same one - there's just a small outdoor, and they do do DIY. East Brackely is the other one I'm thinking of, but their school really isn't great.

Thank you


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2017)

Defos not the same KA. It was a purpose built racing yard that never ended up being trained from so it has everything you could possibly wish for.


----------



## Led (11 March 2017)

Small private, well lit and very secluded DIY yard 1.5 miles from Muckhart, new fibre arena, large matted stables, great hacking from the driveway, generous storage.  Helpful owners who try exceptionally hard to provide the desired level of support tailored to suit each client.  PM me for contact info.


----------

